# Help me spot a fake...maybe



## pierce652 (Apr 1, 2005)

Im new here so I will give the benefit of the doubt. Here is the link to an ebay auction for a cohiba box that just so happens to have the cigars included.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=986&item=6177568021&rd=1

Unfamiliar with box codes I was wondering if others here would help decipher the stuff on the box as far as what I should look for.

I totally understand that by not buying directly from a known reputable buyer I risk pissing away good hard earned cash. This is simply an exercise in ID'ing what to look for.

Thanks


----------



## Thurm15 (Jan 28, 2005)

I wouldn't bother with it. I'm not sayin it's fake cause I dont' know but how do ya know whats pictured is what you'll get?


----------



## Gordon in NM (Mar 9, 2005)

pierce652 said:


> Im new here so I will give the benefit of the doubt. Here is the link to an ebay auction for a cohiba box that just so happens to have the cigars included.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=986&item=6177568021&rd=1
> 
> ...


I wouldn't touch it...

'seller claims date of NOV 04, but boxcodes are '99 series codes for:
EAT Francisco Pérez Germán - Partagás
UECC date code for FEB 99. Hologram didn't appear until I believe mid '03. The hologram should appear only on boxes SOLD IN Cuba but perfect hologram seals are common (particullarly on fakes). The round stamp on the back indicates or tries to indicate cuban internal sale, reminds me of the "TIENDAS INTUR" stamp, which guarantees a fake.

I wouldn't go near them, If I had to guess, I'd say a box of fakes that somebody bought in cuba and brought back to the U.K. (but just a guess)

Gordo

Gordon


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Here's your _REAL_ problem...

Even if they are real which is possible since they are from England where they can be purchased legally...

You quite possibly will not get them because customs will confiscate them.

IT IS NOT legal to import Cuban cigars remember? Unless you have something arraigned with the seller to get them here... it is a dead horse.


----------



## pinoyman (Jan 28, 2005)

I think the Code said it's a box from Feb. 99 from Francisco Pérez Germán, formerly Partagás factory. It'll be hard to tell by just looking at the code, box, seal etc. what I'm saying is, I can get one of my empty Esplendido box and put some Primo Esplendido from Honduras and sell it. 
Amigo, you are about to spend a good amount of money, why not get it from a reputable cigar shop? why take the risk? unless you're feeling luckytonight. JMHO or it could be a very good deal.


Salud!


----------



## MocoBird (Sep 2, 2004)

Gordon in NM said:


> I wouldn't touch it...
> 
> 'seller claims date of NOV 04, but boxcodes are '99 series codes for:
> EAT Francisco Pérez Germán - Partagás
> ...


Took the words right out of my mouth.
You go Gordo!


----------



## GOAT LOCKER (Aug 7, 2004)

Fake. A lot of fakes showing up lately with older box codes, but the newer serialized seals. Stupid counterfitters, but I'm sure some unknowing buyer will bite. Pinoy is right, even if the box is 100% legit, that doesn't meen the smokes inside are. I would NEVER buy smokes on ebay.


----------



## Gordon in NM (Mar 9, 2005)

Look at the number of replies and the speed at which they came...

Are there a bunch of gorrillas just lurking around here at night waiting for a hanging curveball that they can just SMACK???

It's nice when you get a pitch you can actually hit, and shame on you guys for lurking and pouncing like that 

Gordo

BTW, great question Pierce, that was fun.


----------



## p_funk (Mar 8, 2005)

I pretty much agree with everyone else, would stay away from these or any other cubans sold on ebay, except for those glass top Cohibas. If you ever see those you should jump all over them. LOL!!!!! Just kidding of course.


----------



## DownUnder LLG (Mar 29, 2005)

Just a couple of other interesting points.
1. If the box is so valuable then why is the catch on it half hanging off. If you take a close look at the photo's you will notice that the catch has been pulled away and is only half hanging there.

2. I'm not so sure a Cohiba box of that age is "collectible" and would warrant the "25 FREE Cohiba Esplendidos Cigars" which are inside and that "The item description should state that the package has not been opened, *but that the tobacco within is not for consumption*". The box is not marked Edition Limitada or anything, I could be wrong as I am quite new to the fake spotting area, but I have a Cohiba box at home which I purchased from my local store, it is a Edition Limitada Piramides box, I know it's not the same but it cost peanuts, what in the sellers mind makes this COLLECTIBLE.

I would be interested to hear some other points of veiw on this.

Jason


----------



## cazadore (Jan 1, 2000)

Don't believe no one commented on the obvious. The cigars have the *NEW* Cohiba bands introduced in mid-2003, yet the box has a 1999 date code.


----------



## pierce652 (Apr 1, 2005)

I have absolutely no intention of bidding on these and also realize that the purchase of cubans is illegal. This auction had several pics of the box and hearing alot about box codes here and not knowing about the marking I was looking for those more knowledgable than I to teach me what to look for.

I did notice the latch and should have mentioned that in my original post. The comments about the codes, hologram, the code and year discrepancy and the new bands are the kind of info Im looking for. 

If I were to attempt to purchase such things I would do so on one of my several trips to Canada each year when we go visit my wifes family in New Brunswick and Nova Scotia. It is there, that I would want to make sure I was purchasing the real thing. Not that I would since its illegal to purchase or consume such things.


----------



## altbier (Feb 20, 2005)

Where did you come up with Feb 1999? I never saw that on the box?


----------



## One Lonely Smoker (Jan 21, 2005)

Sorry, but only a true sucker bids for havana cigars on ebay. Stay far away. Holy crap, you can get excellent quality from any one of half a dozen retailers online. Of course, the rest are thieves of one sort or another.

And of course it has been well covered, but it's almost like one of those puzzles in highlights magazine where you are supposed to count 15 things wrong with this picture! If you ever see that factory code, you should immediately worry. It was used for a short time only, YEARS AGO, but counterfeiters still use it today. I'm sorry, but that's just BAD, and people are constantly posting links like this one on every board in existence, and they are just giant sucker plays in 99 percent of the cases. You should stay here longer and surf ebay less, lol. You will definitely learn alot more.


----------



## cazadore (Jan 1, 2000)

altbier said:


> Where did you come up with Feb 1999? I never saw that on the box?


It's the stamped letters on the bottom of the box. That's why they call them box CODES. 

UECC = Feburary 1999. Go here for a list of pre-2000 box codes:

http://www.cigarnexus.com/counsel/cuban_codes/index.html


----------



## colgate (Jan 18, 2005)

First tip off. Ebay. Okay that kind of trumps every other bad sign but it's the starting point for getting ripped off. Think about it. You are trying to do something illegal. You have zero recourse if you get screwed. That's enough to stop you right there. But let's assume Ebay's not a cesspool of thievery. Second tip off "My husband....". Let's examine that little phrase. A woman? Of course, a woman would never screw you over on a deal. Right. Come on. These jerks are so scummy they would say My name is Timmy and my dog is Lassie and I crap gold bricks of purity if they thought it would help to snag a chump. I'll stop right there.


----------



## One Lonely Smoker (Jan 21, 2005)

pierce652 said:


> Im new here so....
> 
> Unfamiliar with box codes I was wondering if others here would help decipher the stuff on the box as far as what I should look for.
> 
> ...


To further give you help you may need, forget box codes for the most part, and as a newer buyer of cigars of this nature, forget trying to buy aged cigars. Too much sliipery mud to trod through when you do not yet have your boots. As for the pissing away of cash, stay away from EBAY alltogether, stay away from anything where private citizens sell cuban cigars and for gods sake, check your Private messages.


----------



## ju1c3r (May 14, 2004)

Fakes... Very good points raised by fellow BOTLs here. Take their word.

My additional two cents: you would never see cohiba gold bands with 99 box. The gold bands came out in 2003.

But then again, from the words of the immortal IHT... "if it tastes good..."


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

Don't let these other jokers kid you: 
*THOSE CIGARS ARE GENUINE *   Dominicans


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

DownUnder LLG said:


> 2. I'm not so sure a Cohiba box of that age is "collectible" and would warrant the "25 FREE Cohiba Esplendidos Cigars" which are inside and that "The item description should state that the package has not been opened, *but that the tobacco within is not for consumption*". The box is not marked Edition Limitada or anything, I could be wrong as I am quite new to the fake spotting area, but I have a Cohiba box at home which I purchased from my local store, it is a Edition Limitada Piramides box, I know it's not the same but it cost peanuts, what in the sellers mind makes this COLLECTIBLE.
> 
> I would be interested to hear some other points of veiw on this.


ebay policy. You can't sell cigars as cigars. So you have to say they are included as collectibles.
Supposedly this policy started because people were selling Opus X on ebay, or so I've heard...


----------



## MocoBird (Sep 2, 2004)

SeanGAR said:


> Don't let these other jokers kid you:
> *THOSE CIGARS ARE GENUINE *   Dominicans


What do you want to bet he's *'patelbuod '* ????? :r


----------



## colgate (Jan 18, 2005)

MocoBird said:


> What do you want to bet he's *'patelbuod '* ????? :r


owhay is oubletapday?


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

mmblz said:


> ebay policy. You can't sell cigars as cigars. So you have to say they are included as collectibles.
> Supposedly this policy started because people were selling Opus X on ebay, or so I've heard...


I've seen people that have purchased the Opus X Collectable box that has 2 cigars and a DVD, selling them all separatly and getting over $30 each for the cigars and $10 for the DVD. The whole set is only $49.95 retail!

Suckers!


----------



## One Lonely Smoker (Jan 21, 2005)

p_funk said:


> If you ever see those you should jump all over them. LOL!!!!! Just kidding of course.


He's kidding, but man, there are alot of people who buy Glass-Top Cohibas BECAUSE they are bad fakes. It is the fact that they are such an urban legend, to misuse a term. Nowadays, every serious cuban cigar aficionado wishes he had his own glass-top Cohiba box just as a conversation piece. I no longer think owning one makes you an idiot. Now SMOKING one, that's another story.

I would also like to apologize for the tone of earlier reply. It sounds like I am capping on the boy, but I am definitely not. Although I guess you can't be stern enough in your attempts to keep people away from E-CC-auctions.


----------



## DownUnder LLG (Mar 29, 2005)

mmblz said:


> ebay policy. You can't sell cigars as cigars. So you have to say they are included as collectibles.
> Supposedly this policy started because people were selling Opus X on ebay, or so I've heard...


Ahh... thanks for that, more CS info collected and deposited


----------

